
Democratizing quant trading - bernardlunn
https://dailyfintech.com/2017/05/30/fintech-solutions-in-quant-land-quantopian/
======
bernardlunn
Hedge Funds make 20% of profits. But first you have to raise a fund. On
Quantopian, you can make 10%. Invest first, let others copy you is
democratizing Hedge Funds and that is a big deal.

